# Leesburg Crucified Skeleton Santa Claus Decapitated



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 13, 2011)

Gotta admit, this one has everything.  Crosses, Santa, skeletons (of Santa, hanging from the Cross) and decapitations (of the skeleton Santa)...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/12/leesburg-skeleton-santa-decapitated_n_1144255.html#s522819










> WASHINGTON -- The Loudoun County Courthouse's inflammatory Santa Claus, a Christmas display of a skeleton St. Nick hanging on a cross that was torn down last week, was put back up on display.
> 
> But now, Santa's been beheaded. (WRC-TV/NBC4 has a photo).
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2011)

Uh...I think I liked it better when folks just said Bah Humbug.


----------

